
Would you subscribe to a newsletter about developer lifestyle? - oscarvgg
I created a newsletter featuring links to articles about news, business, productivity, health and travel, for developers, digital nomads, and software business entrepreneurs in general.<p>I just wanted to know if you would be interested in subscribing to that or do you think it would be a waste of time?<p>You can check it out here http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ilifestyleweekly.curated.co<p>Please let me know your thoughts.
======
r2dnb
Two first impressions :

1) This looks like a news aggregator like Hacker News / Reddit, the difference
being that there is less choice since you compile the links yourself. One
wonders why subscribring to your list when the links will likely be posted on
the other platforms too.

2) You ask feedback too much for my taste. First of all here : would it be
waste of time ? And then first post : sorry for the logo, I'm not a designer.
Personally I don't like people that do not look confident in what their do. An
entrepreneur should take feedback but not ask for it.

Edit

Well, free advice :

1) Add a USP by commenting the articles you post

2) a) No one cares about the logo apart from you, not worth mentionning it, b)
you could have asked what matters for us as developers. It's a way of taking
feedback without looking weak and not confident in your product

